

Dianne Feinstein – The Day We Fight Back Response - winslow
http://pastebin.com/Bkd4Ynq1

======
winslow
Am I off base to say her statement in the second paragraph is complete
bullshit? "First, please be assured that the NSA does not conduct mass
surveillance on U.S. citizens". According to everything we have heard from
Snowden's leaks to NSA disclores is that they do collect everyone's phone
calls and data (meta-data supposedly which is full data) [1][2].

What is she considering "mass surveillance" then?

[1] - [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/16/nsa-phone-
surve...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/16/nsa-phone-surveillance-
likely-unconstitutional-judge)

[2] - [http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/judge-nsas-
collecting...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/judge-nsas-collecting-
of-phone-records-is-likely-
unconstitutional/2013/12/16/6e098eda-6688-11e3-a0b9-249bbb34602c_story.html)

